# 1968 Lemans Seat Repair



## str0b3 (Apr 23, 2021)

b


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

You can re-stitch them or repair them, but you'll need to remove the covers from the seats themselves. Only you can decide whether that or new covers is the right move. Once you remove the covers, you may find that the foam is deteriorated, or the springs and frames need refreshing... Repairing the old stitching is a fairly straightforward job.


----------

